# Metal Siderods for LGB Mallet?



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I wasn't sure if this should go in model making or rolling stock so I figured I'd put it in here. 

I'm pretty sure i've seen some LGB Mallets I think the Uintah ones that had metal siderods on them. Am I correct in this? So, next I would assume that if they do exist, they would fit the Sumpter Valley Mallet? I'm just curious cause I hate the plastic siderods on my SV Mallet and would like to find some metal ones. Unfortunately I lack the equipment to make my own.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Some of the older runs did have a metal type or some kind of alloy like the #250 SV Mallet. Where to find the parts will be a trip. 
The newer models I believe had plastic so I would think that the metalish type were fazed out and may not return.
It's my understanding that LGB of America sold all the remaining parts that they had to Walthers. You may want to start with them.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd rather smash my head into my keyboard 50 or 60 times then deal with walthers again. I'll keep lookin around somewhere someone has to have a scrapped out LGB mallet. The way my luck works it's probly the guy without the internet.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

I hear ya.

Watts is about the only other place I can think of.
Hope this helps.
Good luck!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You might be better off just having some side rods machined! It doesn't have to have the tollerances of a live steamer and it can then be painted or chromed or just polished as you choose!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats not a bad idea, I have a local shop I may take a rod off and see what they can do.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Paint Jockey,
If you do have a set of metal rods made, there would probably be several more of us [me] that would also be interested in sets.
Please keep us informed.
JimC.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

will do


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Terry,

NEWS;

Try Silvergate.
http://shopatron.bm23.com/public/?q=preview_message&fn=Link&t=1&ssid=9042&id=fswgu60q2apbd9k0exnrm46kcxxf7&id2=h2uuzkzcj44tyumbjufop2ro1utfv

If you are having trouble reading this email, you may view the online version








Looking for LGB parts?
Need to get your LGB train serviced? Silvergate Manufacturing has a variety of parts for LGB engines in stock and available to the public.

Also, Silvergate Manufacturing has started making new replacement parts for LGB engins to help you keep your engines running for future generatons to come.

Just email your parts inquiry to [email protected] or fax us at (858) 444-8290.

In lieu of the progress that we are making with the fabrication of parts, Silvergate Manufacturing will be performing repairs (non-warranty) on LGB engines and electronic components.

Our technicians, formerly of LGB of America, have been working with LGB trains since 1988. Please email us at [email protected] and let us know what model engine that you have, the symptoms you are experiencing, so we can assess the repair to determine the likely solution and availability of parts.

As in the past, we look forward to hearing from you and keepng your trains running strong!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That was a majorly helpful link! Thanks!!


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, I am wondering why you want to replace the plastic side rods on your LGB Mallet, I have an SV Mallet with plastic side rods, so far so good, no problems encountered. In addition my two Stainz and my Forney also have plastic side rods, and again no problems encountered?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh.....I don't know, possibly because metal looks better?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve is right, they would look waaay better. In my opinion the plastic rods just take away from the loco. The loco does work great and pulls like a mule but everytime I get it out I stare at those plastic side rods, don't ask me why it just bugs me. 

I sent an email to Silvergate, I'll let ya know where that gets me. 

Terry


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

a buddy of mine has an LGB Mikado that actually broke one of the side rods when a gear stripped out. Silvergate sent me a complete motor block/chassis etc.








At the time I also had my bro in law who owns a machine shop make me a few out of alluminum! I would love to post a pic but my desktop is off to I.T. guy tonight.
I never got my Motor block and or chassis from my friend after he robbed tthe gear he needed...


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I talked to a few people in the "know" about the LGB SV Mallet and i guess it has plastic siderods for a reason. From what I can gather, as John stated happened to a friend, if they strip a gear the siderod is supposed to break. If it doesn't or can't (with metal siderods) it can do serious damage to the rest of the mechanism. So, now I wonder if it is worth it. I still hate the way they look but maybe not that bad. But what are the chances I'll strip a gear? For me, it'll work fine till I put metal siderods on it.....


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

You can see the broken plastic one... Just make an offer and I'll send you a couple, no problems.


----------

